# Mystro Features/Usage



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I heard that Mystro can change between using Google Maps and Waze? Does anyone know how to do this, or is this a "planned feature?"


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

I never use maps from within Mystro and they seem to be turned off at the moment. I use the screening options the most, being able to screen uber/lyft requests by rider score and/or distance is pretty handy.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

FYI: I use Mystro (the free version) and they sent this out:

Mystro is growing and now we need to hire a few more team members. As a company created for drivers, we wanted to give you an opportunity to join our team and help make Mystro the best tool for on-demand drivers in the marketplace.

If you would like an opportunity to join the Mystro team and your experience and skills match any of the positions listed below, please respond to this email with a cover letter and resume. Make sure to put the *TITLE OF THE JOB POSITION* you are applying for in the *SUBJECT*of the email.

Here are the three currently open positions at Mystro:
=======================================
*QUALITY ASSURANCE TESTER*
Responsibilities: Ideal candidate will be able to effectively carry out specific on-demand driver tasks and clearly communicate findings to the development team. Additional duties include managing the Mystro nationwide driver testing program and carrying out non-driving functional testing.
Requirements:
- Need your own ride-share approved vehicle
- Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
- Have at least two active On-Demand accounts in good standing
- Excellent communication skills
- Excellent problem solving skills
- Prior IT or technology experience preferred
- Familiarity with Android devices preferred
- Familiarity with using Mystro preferred
- BS or BA Degree preferred
=======================================
*CUSTOMER SUPPORT REPRESENTATIVE*
Responsibilities: The ideal candidate will ready to respond to a high volume of inbound calls and emails regarding technical support issues from customers. The Customer Support Representative will provide solutions to efficiently support customers by diagnosing and troubleshooting problems. This candidate must be able to communicate effectively in a professional manner to ensure customers receive timely and excellent service.
Requirements: 
- Above average computer skills and IT experience
- Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
- Ability to learn new technologies quickly
- Excellent communication and decision-making skills
- Excellent problem solving skills
- Prior customer service or call center experience preferred
- Familiarity with Android devices preferred
- Familiarity with using Mystro preferred
- BS or BA Degree preferred
=======================================
*MOBILE DEVELOPER*
Responsibilities: The ideal Mystro mobile developer candidate is someone who can learn rapidly, work independently as part of a small fast-moving team, and contribute in a wide range of areas as we continue to improve the Mystro app.
Requirements:
- Experience with React Native 
- Experience developing native Android applications in Java
- Must live in San Francisco Bay Area (or be willing to relocate if hired)
- Should have strong Javascript skills
- Node.js/Express experience is preferred
- Familiarity with machine learning, AWS lambda
- Familiarity with the on-demand driver / ride-sharing space is preferred
- Keen problem solving skills
- Familiarity with using Mystro preferred
- BS in Computer Science preferred
===========================================
We promise to review all submissions we receive, so please do not call or email support regarding your job application status. If your credentials match our needs, someone from the team will contact you to schedule an interview. If you have questions regarding your application, contact our hiring manager at [email protected].

Good luck!

Team Mystro


----------

